# New patio table



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

Just finished this, sealed it with a clear sealer to preserve the wood and color. Seats 6-8. ~ $150 in material and kreg screws to hold it all together.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks real good. I need to buy me that kreg kit.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh man that's a nice table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice table. 
Did you use deck boards for the table top?
I used clear sealer and polyurethane to seal the raised garden bed, which was built with deck boards. It looked good for a little over a year....after that it turned yellow and mildew now grows on it. I plan to power wash and paint it.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Treated lumber*

I used no 1 treated because you can't buy wolminized anymore. I may have to put another coat of sealer on it. The directions say give it a week before second coat. I hope it doesn't mildew but if it does I'll stain it clear.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

That is a great looking table. Good workmanship and sturdy. Congratulations


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That looks great. I really like the design. 

You might think about letting the treated wood cure for a few months. Re-tighten the pocket screws, and then reseal it. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Thanks*

Good advice


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

pitchindad said:


> I used *no 1 treated* because you can't buy wolminized anymore. I may have to put another coat of sealer on it. The directions say give it a week before second coat. I hope it doesn't mildew but if it does I'll stain it clear.


You meant 2x6 lumber?


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice...do you have any more pics showing detail on how it's put together? Or some sort of instructions? I'd love to build something similar.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*PM*

PM me and I will send you the plans. 
Also I meant I used No.1 grade lumber where I could. I found it at McCoy's in League City. It is hard to find but it is in better shape than #2 grade lumber.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

pitchindad said:


> PM me and I will send you the plans.
> Also I meant I used No.1 grade lumber where I could. I found it at McCoy's in League City. It is hard to find but it is in better shape than #2 grade lumber.


Thanks...PM sent.


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Couple more pics*

Here are some more views. I didn't think there would be this much interest in this project. The whole table is held together with pocket screws. 
I don't know why the picture keeps flipping upside down. Maybe you can get an idea of the under side and why it is so heavy.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Great work!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

